# Had a nice laugh about tips



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

So I was delivering pizza couple days ago and as I knocked on the door the girl answered and thought it's her uber lmao(do uber drivers knock on doors lol wtf?) anyways her roommates ordered pizzas and they tipped me $6.40. As I pet their dogs goodbye the girl runs out to the uber and I ask her as she steps off the front steps "do you tip your uber drivers?" She just laughed and I too started to laugh at the ant in a new Toyota Avalon.


Go get a real job people there are plenty of jobs now thanks to Obama's recovery efforts. Trump cannot claim any of the success and growth in America with so little time in office and nothing but blunders at that. All Trump can claim is the stock market and that sh1t is a bubble ready to burst on rich folks.

Uber off.
#TravisForPrison2017


----------

